# Müde Männer mögen Musik nicht



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Februar 2010)

In der letzten Zeit hab ich nicht viel geschlafen -> vollkommen übermüdet.
Und heute hab ich irgendwie überhaupt keine Lust auf irgendwelche Musik. Ich weiß auch nicht. Geht es euch genauso, dass wenn ihr total übermüdet seid, dass ihr dann die Lust am Musik hören verliert?


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2010)

Deine revolutionäre Theorie besagt also, dass man wenn man müde genug ist, lieber schläft als Musik zu hören?


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Februar 2010)

Bei mir läuft, bis auf die Schlafphasen, eigentlich immer Musik.
Deshalb: nein.

Komische Theorie .. o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft, bis auf die Schlafphasen, eigentlich immer Musik.
> Deshalb: nein.
> 
> Komische Theorie .. o_O


bei mir genau so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

grade wenn ich müde bin kommt meine ganze aufputsch musik zum zuge
naja i-wie hör ich immer zu 90% sowas, weil ich sonst vermutlich garnicht mehr aufhören würde zu pennen


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

Ich heb mich jetzt mal ab von all den "OMFG ICH BIN SO TRVE" Typen und sag ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich müde bin hab ich kb Musik zu hören, z.B. am Morgen, sobald ichs aber tue bin ich hellwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2010)

Auch ständig Musik an
Bin auch ein "Mit-Musik-Einschläfer", aber irgendwas ruhiges, wie Theatre of Tragedy/Graveworm/Eisregen/Dornenreich/etc

Also -> nö,trifft nicht auf mich zu.

Ich hatte mal ne Freundin..je lauter und "brutaler" die Musik war,desto schneller ist die eingeschlafen.
Ich habe das nie verstanden, aber ne laute runde Dying Fetus oder Ähnliches und sie war am schlafen.
(Aber ok,sie ist ja ne Frau, die These von oben bezieht sich ja nur auf Männer^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

das ich mal kein bock auf musik hab kommt ziemlich selten vor 
wenn ich müde bin hör ich auch noch musik
aber eher das ruhige
- system of a down
- grailknights
- ensiferum
- northland
- eluveitie


----------



## Haramann (5. Februar 2010)

Höre dann auch immer was leiseres, etwas wie Simple Plan oder Linkin Park...
Gerade wenn ich müde bin brauch ich Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Februar 2010)

Ich höre eigentlich immer Musik. Und wenn ich wirklich zu müde bin höre ich sie meist schon gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

Immer, fängt Morgens mit dem Radio an, dann Unterwegs mit Kopfhörern gehts weiter und zuhause dann auf dem PC. Wenns zu Freunden oder sonst wo geht, auch immer Musik an. Abends auch während dem einschlafen. Einfach IMMER.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte die ganzen Tage kb auf irgendne Musik. Seit ich mal heute ausgeschlafen hab, is wieder alles normal. Herrlich.
Also Kinder: Immer schön früh ins Bett gehen!


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch für alles Musik, einschlafen geht grade so noch und was gibts schöneres als mit Krach aufstehen *g*
Wenn ich keine Lust auf Musik habe, bin ich krank, das weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich müde bin höre ich meist ruhige Klavier- oder Violinenstücke, einfach ganz entspannt entschlummern...


----------

